# fishing vessels



## jim597 (Feb 16, 2007)

can anyone advise me how to get into photos of fishing boats thanks jim597


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

hi jim go to members notice board and look at the first posting on IMPORTANT ALL MEMBERS READ THIS. it will explain all, i think.


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

This is the one: http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=9575

Regards,

Brian


----------

